# One oddly shaped free donkey



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I picked up a free donkey as a friend for my cow (Crimson Moooon :lol. I really did not look her over too much, but when I got her home everyone asked if she was pregnant. On second inspection, it sure did look to me like she was pregnant... Anyway, I called old owner and asked if this was a possibility. She said there was absolutly no way she could be in the family way. So my question to you is, what could be wrong with her belly? Is she just really fat? Is there anything else that could cause the oddly balloned belly? If she is fat, how do you put a donkey on a diet? I am having the vet out next Tuesday (her day in this area) to have a look at her anyway... just asking opinions on what i have gotten myself into. Thanks!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmm before I looked at the pictures, I was thinking maybe she had worms, or just a hay belly...but after looking, only one side ? That's odd!! Be sure to keep us posted when you do find out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

Being only one side would suggest a massive lipoma or possibly a cyst. However, I cannot imagine a cyst that big without other symptoms. When you push on it is it spongy underneath, or firm?
I was going to say worms until I saw the one-sidedness.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

It is firm, but not rock solid... and shifts sides, sometimes is directly in the middle. She also has a really high stepping walk. I am treating her for a pretty bad case of thrush though. I think that is the likely culprit of the odd high steping. I am worried about a large tumor though. Do you think I should worm her, or hold off till the vet looks her over?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd definately have a vet out. Worms usually bloat a horse's (or donkey's) whole stomache, not just one side. I don't think worming her would be a bad idea though.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm curious to hear what the vet says. I was sure she was pregnant until I read the actual text! I have no idea what could cause that kind of swelling that moves from side to side.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

What did the vet say?


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

on first look she does look preggo!... and they usually carry on one side and shifting seems to be the norm with that. check to see if she is bagged up and what her teets look like. 

but if there is no possibility of that ...i have known a donkey that had a massive fat deposit on his crest it actually hung to one side. but since this shifts sides this seems unlikely. 

if she is that fat...adding some chromium and magnesium to her diet could help ( i know it helps with fat deposits)...


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Weird...Id say preggers until proven otherwise personally. Ive gotten a few horses over the years that just could not have been pregnant that had apparently immaculate conceptions.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

She is pregnant. Anyone want a donkey? Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

christabelle said:


> She is pregnant. Anyone want a donkey? Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This made me laugh out loud!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd imagine it's more likely a mule (Hinny?) than a baby donk... But who knows. Im just basing that assumption on population of jacks vs. stallions. What a mess. I can't get an answer from prior owners either. The vet seems to think she is 9-10 months along... Anyhow, I no longer think that the mouth is where one should be looking in the case of gifted equines.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh, sorry that she ended up preggo, but at least now you know. Plus, if it ends up being a mule, there is still a decent market for nice looking mules. They make excellent saddle animals if you can find someone who knows how to train them right.

BTW, we demand pictures when the little donkey/mule arrives.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

This gave me a good laugh today. Hopefully they had some nice lookin' stallions around and you'll have a nice mule. (or whatever you end up with) Exciting!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It will be either a hinny (by a stallion) or a donkey (by a jack). 

To get a mule, it has to be a donkey jack on a mare.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL I want a donkey but I have no where to put it =P that's so weird she's only big on one side. Did he vet see her? Did he explain why? Do you have a male donkey near by lol?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It seems like when my mare was pregnant, sometimes the baby was on one side. He moved around. Maybe the donkey's baby is the same way.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like you're in for an unexpected adventure :-o

For my part, I can't wait to see the baby pictures!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

redape49 said:


> LOL I want a donkey but I have no where to put it =P that's so weird she's only big on one side. Did he vet see her? Did he explain why? Do you have a male donkey near by lol?


No, she just told me she is preggers. I've only had her three weeks, and I don't have any unaltered animals anyway. I will probably attempt to find her another home. I really don't want anything to do with a baby donkey or hinny. Its going to be cold here and i dont have anything but run in shelters. My cow is due to calve at the end of March... And that will be my first experience with livestock birth. If I can't find a good home for her, she will stay with me... But I will be looking for other options.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Dayton, NV
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

OK I'm in so Cali ur 7 hrs from me. I'll ask around I know people who live just a few hours away


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

